# Finally found her long lost toy



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beverly had a white squeaky bone ever since she was a little puppy. She never parted with it and carried it everywhere, even to bed. When we moved over a year ago her bone was lost. We looked everywhere but never found it. She spent a long time looking herself. Well, last night I took the drawers out of the dresser to clean and I spotted her long lost toy under the dresser! I have no idea how it got there but she was so happy. She jumped for joy and slept with the bone all night!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

How sweet! Bailey had a chew bone that he loved as a pup. But then when I got Kendall she stole it from him lol. Then it just got passed down from Ava to Braxton. Then it was missing forever and I randomly found it under the couch one day. Now I know why the dogs would paw under there like crazy for the longest time. Now no one even bothers with it lol. Bev hold tight to your bone toy so Bentley can't get it 😍🐶


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw this is adorable! Millie has a favourite toy too it's like a squeaky toy without stuffing. I think she likes it cause it's easy for her to carry. Gucci tried to snatch it from her the other day she was not happy!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's so sweet!! I love it how they tend to have a favourite toy. Rocky had a tiny stuffed toy rat that he absolutely loved and carried everywhere. It was lost a few months ago and he was so sad, he refused to play fetch for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Hahahaha...that's adorable! Gosh, these little guys sure bring a ray of light to our lives, don't they?

I have to say, I have been a member of different forums over the years (non-dog related) and I have to say, EVERY DAY, I come here and leave smiling. So many cute pics, so many sweet stories or anecdotes. Such positivity and warm fuzzies! :love4:


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> How sweet! Bailey had a chew bone that he loved as a pup. But then when I got Kendall she stole it from him lol. Then it just got passed down from Ava to Braxton. Then it was missing forever and I randomly found it under the couch one day. Now I know why the dogs would paw under there like crazy for the longest time. Now no one even bothers with it lol. Bev hold tight to your bone toy so Bentley can't get it 😍🐶


I feel bad sometimes because if Beverly is playing with a toy or chewing a bone Bentley always takes it. If they are playing together she always lets him win (I do think she is the dominant one, but she does not abuse the power). Beverly does not really get to play fetch a lot with us because Ben always runs and gets to it first


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw this is adorable! Millie has a favourite toy too it's like a squeaky toy without stuffing. I think she likes it cause it's easy for her to carry. Gucci tried to snatch it from her the other day she was not happy!


She is always so excited when we bring a new toy home but always goes back to her old favorites. Bentley will play with anything!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's so sweet!! I love it how they tend to have a favourite toy. Rocky had a tiny stuffed toy rat that he absolutely loved and carried everywhere. It was lost a few months ago and he was so sad, he refused to play fetch for a couple of weeks.


Aw, and he never found it? I have no idea where all the lost toys go. This one was under the dresser, but where are the rest of them?!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Hahahaha...that's adorable! Gosh, these little guys sure bring a ray of light to our lives, don't they?
> 
> I have to say, I have been a member of different forums over the years (non-dog related) and I have to say, EVERY DAY, I come here and leave smiling. So many cute pics, so many sweet stories or anecdotes. Such positivity and warm fuzzies! :love4:


They sure do! I have no idea what I did before I had Beverly and now Bentley. They are just so gentle and sweet! And this forum really is the best. I had joined one a different time, a different subject, and they were actually pretty mean to newcomers. I just left because I was uncomfortable. This one is not like that at all, even when members disagree.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So so cute look how happy she is so glad she was reunited lol!!

Pablo has a 2 favourites one that he brings to cuddle in bed which is a huge chicken and dmmmm his favourite "lover" that he "loves" all day long :laughing5:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Aw, and he never found it? I have no idea where all the lost toys go. This one was under the dresser, but where are the rest of them?!


We looked everywhere and never found it. Around that time I took some old clothes to a charity shop so there's the possibility that Rocky jumped in the opened bag of clothes and left his rat there. lol


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Tessa doesn't like any toys. I have bought several and can't find any that she likes!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > How sweet! Bailey had a chew bone that he loved as a pup. But then when I got Kendall she stole it from him lol. Then it just got passed down from Ava to Braxton. Then it was missing forever and I randomly found it under the couch one day. Now I know why the dogs would paw under there like crazy for the longest time. Now no one even bothers with it lol. Bev hold tight to your bone toy so Bentley can't get it 😍🐶
> ...


Awe lol. I've gone through this every time I've gotten a new pup. They always take over my other pups things. Even if they really don't want once they've taken it. Just give it time.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I feel bad sometimes because if Beverly is playing with a toy or chewing a bone Bentley always takes it. If they are playing together she always lets him win (I do think she is the dominant one, but she does not abuse the power). Beverly does not really get to play fetch a lot with us because Ben always runs and gets to it first


The same thing happened when we got Rocky. Lilo often let him win and I felt bad too. What we do is play with 2 toys, Lilo's fox (her favourite) and Rocky's beaver (his current favourite), so they each chase their own toy. It's like they know they're not allowed to chase the one that isn't theirs. lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My dogs as puppies always had a favorite chew toy. Zaritas was a rubber ducky, Emmies was a rubber chicken, and Bonnie had a rubber fish. None of the chi's bother with their toys any more though. They gave them up, and would rather chase each other around.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Awe, how sweet. Beverly looks so content sleeping with her long lost bone. Reading this made me smile with a nice reminder of all the joy that all our chi's bring us every day.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So sweet! I am glad you found it


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe lol. I've gone through this every time I've gotten a new pup. They always take over my other pups things. Even if they really don't want once they've taken it. Just give it time.


This weekend Beverly never put her toy down! She made sure Bentley couldn't get to it by keeping it with her. It is so nice to see her with a toy again!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, that is so sweet . Ellie has a few fave toys like that. she has a bunch of toys she got for Christmas that are all her favorites


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

elaina said:


> awww, that is so sweet . Ellie has a few fave toys like that. she has a bunch of toys she got for Christmas that are all her favorites


Its so funny how they pick one and it is just their favorite. This one is a cheap little bone we got from Walmart. Its actually kind of gross and I considered not giving it back since it is a cheap rubber material. But I could not deny her! She is so happy


----------

